# Ambilight nachrüsten



## xnotnax (11. November 2012)

Moin,
Ich besitze momentan diesen Monitor http://www.google.de/shopping/produ...4EZHT4QTRuIHYCw&ved=0CDkQ8wIwAA#hsec:overview
Nun meine Frage, kann ich hier zum Filme gucken ein Ambilight System nachrüsten, dass sich den domenierenden Licht des Monitors anpasst? Im Internet finde ich nicht wirklich was aber vielleicht kennt ja einer von euch was gutes 

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten 

MfG Sven


----------



## xSunshin3x (11. November 2012)

*AW: Ambilight nachrüsten*

Ja das geht. Allerdings erfordert das etwas handwerklichen und programmiertechnischen Aufwand. Es gibt keine Fertiglösung, du müsstest alles selber machen. Möchtest du das oder ist dir das zu viel Arbeit?


----------



## Stryke7 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Ambilight nachrüsten*

Naja, echtes Ambilight passt ja nicht nur die Gesamtfarbe an, sonder geht mittlerweile auch in die Richtung, mehrere Farben darzustellen, und somit schon fast das Bild zu "erweitern".  Du müsstest schon sehr geschickt im Programmieren und auch in Elektrotechnik sein, um das nachzubauen, woran die großen Firmen so mühselig knabbern


----------



## Timsu (11. November 2012)

*AW: Ambilight nachrüsten*

Solange man keinen HDCP geschützten Inhalt wiedergeben will, ist das gar nicht so schwer.
Da gibt es Hardware und Software schon fast fertig zu kaufen.


----------



## Herbboy (11. November 2012)

*AW: Ambilight nachrüsten*

Ein Kumpel von mir hat Ambilight, und mir ist das ehrlich gesagt noch nie aufgefallen - klar, wenn man einen drauf hinweist und es sagt, merkt man, dass da "was ist" - aber ich könnte nicht behaupten, dass es "was bringt" für die Atmosphäre    Wenn Du so was rel. günstig hinkriegst: o.k. - aber ich fänd es an sich rausgeschmissenes Geld, wenn es mehr als ich sag mal 30-40€ kostet... ^^


----------



## Abductee (11. November 2012)

*AW: Ambilight nachrüsten*

Ich hab bei meinen Fernseher nur mit weißen LED-Streifen ein Hintergrundlicht nachgerüstet.
Wechselt zwar nicht die Farbe, macht aber auch ein angenehmes Ambiente durch die indirekte Beleuchtung der weißen Wand.
Spannungsversorung läuft über den USB, schaltet sich also mit dem Fernseher (oder PC) aus und ein.


----------



## xnotnax (11. November 2012)

Elektrotechnik sollte kein Problem sein 

Habe eine Abgeschlossene Berufsausbildung zum Betriebselektroniker und den Techniker gemacht. Handwerkliches Geschick  kommt drauf an was es ist, also extra was aus Holz schreinern sieht schlecht auf aber ansonsten bin ich da ganz zuversichtlich. Habe nur gehofft das es da schon was fertiges zu kaufen gibt ^^ man ist halt faul

PS: VPS und SPS kann ich, wenns ums Programmieren geht


----------



## Timsu (11. November 2012)

*AW: Ambilight nachrüsten*

Schau mal hier:
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/showthread.php?t=878136


----------



## ToPPi (11. November 2012)

*AW: Ambilight nachrüsten*

Naja schwer isses net wirklich, soweit ich das beurteilen kann. Gibt mittlerweile sogar ne Software dafür. Brauchst nur nen Arduino an den du deine LED Leisten anschliesst, aber schau mal lieber hier für mehr Infos.

edit: ein paar Sekunden zu spät :/


----------



## xnotnax (11. November 2012)

Geil, genau nach sowas habe ich gesucht  danke 

Werde mal sehen wann ich es in Angriff nehme aber die Anleitung sieht wirklich leicht aus.



Es gibt aber irgendwie noch so eine Art "Flache LED Lampen" . Das sind dann 4 Lampen die man frei im Raum verteilen kann. Habe allerdings den Browser geschlossen und finde die Seite einfach nicht mehr ist aber auch schon 4 Monate her 
Weiß vielleicht einer was ich meine und wo ich die Teile kaufen kann?
Sie passen sich auch der Farbe des Bildschirms an allerdings nicht so präzise wie das in der Anleitung genannte Ambilight.


----------



## xSunshin3x (11. November 2012)

*AW: Ambilight nachrüsten*

Hätte dir nämlich auch das Adalight empfohlen. Ich denke das bekommst du eig. recht gut hin.
Obs was besseres in der Richtung gibt weiss ich nicht, aber gut ist das auf jedenfall


----------



## xnotnax (12. November 2012)

Hat einer von euch evt. Erfahrungen mit diesen Atmolight? Da gibt's auch ganz viele Videos bei YouTube  Die Homepage sieht aller Dings mehr als Mager aus XD


----------



## Supeq (12. November 2012)

*AW: Ambilight nachrüsten*

Wenns günstiger und unkomplizierter sein soll, dann schau mal ob du ein gebrauchtes AMBX-System bekommst. Ist direkt von Phillips und funktioniert^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. November 2012)

*AW: Ambilight nachrüsten*

Ich würde einfach nur eine normale LED Leiste mit weißem oder RGB Licht verbauen.


----------



## G3k0 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Ambilight nachrüsten*

Also ich kann dir ebenfalls das Phillips AMBX-System empfehlen! Soviel ich weiß wird es nicht mehr hergestellt, aber hin und wieder steht eins in ebay zum verkauf drin. Sieht optisch gut aus und passt sich wunderbar deinem Bildschirm an (Spiele,VLC etc.). 
Es gibt sogar noch verschiedene Erweiterungssets mit Ventilatoren und Vibrations Handauflagen, bestimmt lustig beim gamen, habs aber selber noch nicht ausprobiert.


----------

